# HOB filter vs sponge filter.



## lf11 (Jan 3, 2009)

O.k. I'm a little confused. When talking about the different types of filters and CO2 out gassing, canister filters win hands down, becouse there is not much surface agitation. 
So why is HOB better then sponge? Doesn't HOB cause more agitation then a sponge filter.
The reason I ask is becouse I'm thinking about stetting up another tank, but can't afford canister, so wondering what my options are for less CO2 loss.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lf11 said:


> O.k. I'm a little confused


About what exactly?


----------



## lf11 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry about that, hit the wrong button, so it posted before I was done. Had to go back and edit.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lf11 said:


> So why is HOB better then sponge? Doesn't HOB cause more agitation then a sponge filter.
> The reason I ask is becouse I'm thinking about stetting up another tank, but can't afford canister, so wondering what my options are for less CO2 loss.


HOB has more filtering power than a sponge filter. Sponge filter runs on the power of your air pump. Sponge filter is nice for aquariums with very minimal bioload such as shrimp tanks and they also supply your tank with oxygen because of the way it uses an air pump.

I'm not sure which one outgasses CO2 more, I would think it depends on how you set each one up. You'll definately think about filtration needs too and a sponge filter might not be enough, not to mention the sponge may be a bit bulky in there.

Someone in the SNS is selling a 2213 for $50-60 if u hurry. Anyhow, if I had to choose between the two, I'd get an HOB over a sponge and try to keep your tank's waterline close to the outflow of the hob. I'm pretty sure you can make it so that there's not a lot of surface agitation, just have to be creative at that part.

You can also try a powerhead with a sponge over the intake, that seems to be able to filter a lot of debris and large particles from my planted tank.

How big is your tank anyhow?


----------



## lf11 (Jan 3, 2009)

It's a 20gl high. Currently there is nothing in it.
I also have another 20gl high that I'm having algae problems in that has an HOB, but thought of maybe changing the filter when I get algae sorted out. That tank only has 3 platys and 5 corys.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lf11 said:


> It's a 20gl high. Currently there is nothing in it.
> I also have another 20gl high that I'm having algae problems in that has an HOB, but thought of maybe changing the filter when I get algae sorted out. That tank only has 3 platys and 5 corys.


What's your CO2 equipment and diffusion method and your lighting and dosing regime?


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Natty said:


> What's your CO2 equipment and diffusion method and your lighting and dosing regime?


Nvm, just read it over here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/79842-bba-problems.html

I think what you should do is lower your lighting and stick with the low tech route until you build up enough resources and experience to step into the hitech route.

Beware though, it costs....I'm broke as heck because of it. I'm probably going to have to take my own advice soon enough, too costly and time consuming.


----------



## lf11 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well if I had any money to afford a lower wattage light I would, but I don't have much money. I'm stuck with this light. So one 20gl is going to end up with a regular old bulb and the other is going to end up with a 65wt.
I guess I should head over to the lighting forum for my light and then plants so I can figure out what the heck to grow in a 3wpg with diy co2 tank. Not that many choices I think. Well this is off topic anyway.

I guess I'll keep the HOB on the 20gl and put my spare HOB on the other tank.
Thanks


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lf11 said:


> Well if I had any money to afford a lower wattage light I would, but I don't have much money. I'm stuck with this light. So one 20gl is going to end up with a regular old bulb and the other is going to end up with a 65wt.
> I guess I should head over to the lighting forum for my light and then plants so I can figure out what the heck to grow in a 3wpg with diy co2 tank. Not that many choices I think. Well this is off topic anyway.
> 
> I guess I'll keep the HOB on the 20gl and put my spare HOB on the other tank.
> Thanks


 
You can lower the light a bit by directing part of it elsewhere by either lifting the light higher up or finding a way to move part of the light fixture away from your tank or so less of the light is pointing into your tank.


----------



## lf11 (Jan 3, 2009)

Natty said:


> You can lower the light a bit by directing part of it elsewhere by either lifting the light higher up or finding a way to move part of the light fixture away from your tank or so less of the light is pointing into your tank.


Maybe more surface plants would work? I do have a couple in there already.


----------

